# Duck Hunters



## tbarks (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm looking for a safe and efficient way to break the ice when i go duck hunting. The problem is that the ice can tear up gear, endanger guns, dogs, yourself, and other hunters, also increasing the difficulty retrieving birds. Is there any good techniques or tools to use for breaking up the ice?


----------



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

That depends how deep and how your hunting, shallow water from land or from a boat in deeper water (5'+)?


----------



## tbarks (Sep 19, 2014)

Mainly in a flooded field, and you can't use your boat motor and you walk in front of boat or push it. Any techniques or tools to easily/safely break the ice in front of you?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Sledge hammer, chain saw, lazer, blow torch, ice saw, fat mother in law...


----------



## tbarks (Sep 19, 2014)

Is there any special tools or techniques out there? And does anyone else have a problem with breaking ice or agree that hunters use unsafe methods?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chain saw and sump pump.


----------

